# Hello from Oklahoma!



## RidinReader (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been lurking and learning for a while but haven't really hopped in until now!

I'm getting back in to the horsey world after five years out. I can't believe how much I more complete I feel now. I've got kind of an odd situation with my guy, Rocky. He's an Appendix QH gelding. I got him when I was fifteen, but family circumstances made me stop riding/move away from him a couple of years later. Shortly after, I went through some heartache with another horse of mine that isn't a pretty story, so after basically losing both of them I withdrew as far away from anything that had to do with horses as I could. 

In the meantime, Rocky was busy being a pasture puff as I (as a teenager) had nowhere to put him and he was too far from me to be with, although my dad and grandpa were supposedly taking care of him. I moved to another city (still too far from him) to go to college, got married, bought a house and only in the last month I was able to bring him to me! I found a place right down the road that is letting me board him ridiculously cheap, and now I'm with him every day. =D 

I still haven't ridden him, but he's being getting the heck groomed out of him, haha. He wasn't being taken care of well, which I'm still incredibly angry about, but he's looking SO much better now, thanks to a lot of advice I've read on this forum. He was scratching himself silly and rubbed his mane and tail out. I've been trying for three weeks to get a farrier out. He's a little off in his right front and I don't want to mess him up more. =/ Crossing my fingers that this guy can make it out this week though!

SO, without further ado, this is Rocky (he looks a little worried, I think his girlfriend in the pasture over was calling to him at the time, haha):


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

quite a story glad you were able to get him close to you. when the lameness issue is better are you planning on riding or have someone else the first time out? sounds like he'll need a major tune up 
welcome to the forum


----------



## RidinReader (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm gonna give it a try and if I'm out of my depth I'll find someone else (and of course there will always be someone else present). I feel like he'll be fine though. I'm honestly incredibly lucky. He needed a little brushing up on his ground manners but he's back to his old perfectly well behaved ways now, so I'm hoping it will be the same under saddle. He was incredibly well trained in the first place, so I'm hoping he'll just need a little reminding.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Nice lookin horse!


----------



## grizli (Sep 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Horse Forum enjoy your stay here


----------



## Lanny Collins (Mar 30, 2012)

Welcome RidinReader. I also have been registered for awhile but not done any posting. Saw you were an Okie like me so borrowed your post to introduce myself.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome RR & Lanny from another Okie!


----------



## Lanny Collins (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome Dreamcatcher. I have poked around and added some info to my profile but when I hit the horse tab it tells me I don't have any horses. Actually, I have 5 horses and 1 mule but I really didn't see where to enter this on the profile page. I probably just overlooked it somewhere.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Lanny Collins said:


> Thanks for the welcome Dreamcatcher. I have poked around and added some info to my profile but when I hit the horse tab it tells me I don't have any horses. Actually, I have 5 horses and 1 mule but I really didn't see where to enter this on the profile page. I probably just overlooked it somewhere.


 
If you look at the top of the page, where the green tabs are? It says, Horse Forums, Horses, Equine Vets, Horse Gifts? Click on Horses and it will take you where you can add your horses. We like LOTS of pics!


----------



## RidinReader (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the welcomes! It's nice to see some more Okies! I wish I had some buddies nearby, haha. I know lots of rodeo-going Western riding people around here, but I don't really have any contacts in the English world anymore. It's not exactly common in my area, as far as I know.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL, yeah, I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say OK is not exactly hunter heaven! I know of huntseat barns around Tulsa and down around OKC & Edmond but not so much the further out in cow country you get. I'm totally western and trails, but I used to ride hunt seat 1,000 years ago. Long before I moved here.


----------



## RidinReader (Aug 31, 2012)

Lol, I actually was training in eventing like...six years ago. That barn was in Noble. There are quite a few in Edmond but I'm way further southeast now. There are a couple of racing stables in my area but they don't exactly welcome visitors, haha. I swear if I ever see anybody riding English here I might just have to pull over and make friends.


----------

